# Determining string length on a long bow



## McDragon (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmmm, I am amazed no one has replied yet on this...

From what I learned years ago, string length is approximately 3" shorter then the AMO length of the bow. I have a Browning Nomad II that is 60" so I made the string 57". Makes the brace height 9" It could be an inch longer. But it is a starting point.


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks so is AMO tip to tip?? I really want to shoot trad archery


----------



## McDragon (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup. Most trad bows have the Length, poundage, and draw length written on one of the limbs. Then it is shellacked over. I know my Nomad II does.

I just read another bower who suggests 3 1/2 " shorter. Depends on the bow I guess.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

McDragon said:


> Hmmm, I am amazed no one has replied yet on this...
> 
> From what I learned years ago, string length is approximately 3" shorter then the AMO length of the bow. I have a Browning Nomad II that is 60" so I made the string 57". Makes the brace height 9" It could be an inch longer. But it is a starting point.


Not many traditional shooters in the string section. I believe that the AMO length is groove to groove. As far as the actually string AMO length is 3" less untwisted from back to back of 1/4th inch dia. pins. Then you twist up from there. I always make flemish string from my long bows and I am generally using about 3-1/2" which is already twisted up some and then I added more to get the usually maximum brace height. In your case, I would watch what the maximum is and unless the bow has reinforced tips I would use a b50 or B500 string material.


----------



## Ed Weaver (Mar 21, 2005)

what bout string length on a recurve...how do you determind the bow length (unstrung) on a recurve


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Ed Weaver said:


> what bout string length on a recurve...how do you determind the bow length (unstrung) on a recurve


 The same way. You measure around the recurve. A recurve is 4" shorter than the AMO bow length. This isn't really rocket science. I usually make my long bow and recurve strings shorter than these recommendations just remember these are untwisted lengths and especially with flemish strings you will have twisting already applied. Also if you are making a one color strings just twist it up some after you have the loop serving on the string. Then put it on the bow and twist to a reasonable brace height. If it works out then serve the ends and center.


----------



## mssurrey (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry to butt in here but if the string is too long, do you simply twist it until you get the correct brace height?


----------

